
Ask HN: How can a YouTube video look like it's from my channel when it isn't? - djaychela
I&#x27;ve been pulling my hair out trying to find out how this can happen.<p>As one of my many roles, I&#x27;m the bass player, producer and &#x27;tech guy&#x27; for Mungo Jerry, a.k.a. Ray Dorset.  I look after his YouTube channel for him, amongst other things.  This week we noticed an album had been released and was available on Spotify, which is not an album he knew about, or had any control over [1].<p>This isn&#x27;t unusual.  However, what -is- unusual is while I was looking to find out who had released this, I found this video [2] (all of the album is available as videos on YT).<p>The video looks to be from the Mungo Jerry channel - but it&#x27;s not.  I know that clicking the link leads to the channel, but I know it wasn&#x27;t uploaded on the channel (I checked yesterday, just in case someone else had access).  It mentions &quot;Provided to YouTube by The state51 Conspiracy&quot; in the video description, and there seems to be other content on YT looking similar [3].  I can&#x27;t find anything concrete, and more importantly, I can&#x27;t find how to stop these looking like they are endorsed by Mungo Jerry &#x2F; Ray Dorset (they aren&#x27;t - he didn&#x27;t even know about them until yesterday).<p>It&#x27;s not just that they are unauthorised, they&#x27;re also not very good.  I&#x27;d really like to get to the bottom of this, but I can&#x27;t find anything useful (as every search term I come up with is swamped with content about how to upload other people&#x27;s videos on your own channel and not get copyright struck, etc).<p>If anyone has any info or ideas how this can happen (or how I can stop it!) it would be greatly appreciated.<p>[1] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;open.spotify.com&#x2F;album&#x2F;61iy4svvhqLeBHT7QzregP<p>[2] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=SBRR9v3Tr4k<p>[3] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;results?search_query=Provided+to+YouTube+by+The+state51+Conspiracy
======
aaron695
No idea myself but does this help -

"Recommended Answer YouTube auto-generates videos for artists who distribute
their music through companies that have deals with YouTube. Read the fine
print on any sales/distribution deals you have entered into."

More here -

[https://support.google.com/youtube/thread/28270137?hl=en](https://support.google.com/youtube/thread/28270137?hl=en)

~~~
djaychela
Thanks very much - that sounds about right - given that the music was
initially on Spotify (although the company that handles Spotify for him has no
idea how this album has been uploaded).

Somewhat disingenuous that it's listed on his official channel, however!

